# Tri-Cities, WA (Richland, Pasco, Kennewick)



## Whimsical

Hey all.

I'm looking for a gaming group to join. Currently, I can game Friday nights.

I live in Tri Cities, and I'm willing to drive an hour to a good game. So, Yakima, Walla Walla, Hermiston, Pendleton, Othello, and other towns around the Tri City area are OK.

I can play any type of role-playing games, not just D&D.

My roleplaying experience can be found at accessdenied.net.

A reason *not* to invite me:
If cigarettes, alcohol, or drugs are used at or before the game. I played while drunk once. Once.

I am a reliable, mature gamer. I attend games on time and attend around eleven out of twelve games generally.
I am a team player. I seek games where the players play heroically and can trust and depend on each other.
I respect the GM's decisions. I don't argue points that the GM is not interested in hearing.
I handle disappointments well and don't lash out if any come my way. 
I like games where I play with the GM instead of against the GM.
I embrace the genre of the GM's setting and build characters toward the tone and milieu that the GM is portraying in his game. If you are running Superfriends, I won't bring in the Punisher. If you are running Watchman, I won't bring in the Wonder Twins and Gleep.

If you have a spot open in your game, then please describe your game to me. If you would like to know more about my style of play, please let me know.


----------

